# Canon Printers?



## AmazonOfExeter (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello!
In addition to my post on upgrading my camera/lenses etc, it led to there being an offer on WEX for the Canon Pixma Pro 100 for £189 (half price) is bought with the 5d3. 

I currently have a Canon S9000 which is getting somewhat aged, on it's second head and I have a draw full of ebay found new ink for it...but I cannot print on Canon paper as it produces multicoloured lines - according to the shop this is due to the head (at least on the old head, I haven't tried Canon paper on the new head) but it printed fine on Ilford Classic papers - which I have been hunting out on ebay since they've been discontinued. 

My thought was to keep using the S9000 until I ran out of ink or it developed an unfixable fault (unfixable by me at least...), I also have an Epson Stylus Pro 7500 which needs new ink after getting it running and sorting out software control issues. 

But, would the Pro100 be a worthwhile buy if I went with a 5D3 or would the Pro10 or Pro1 be a better printer, at a greater cost, so waiting for some sort of deal on those? I print for sale via craft fairs and exhibitions so the quality needs to be good but at an affordable cost in terms of ink. 

Any thoughts on the various printers would be much appreciated...I am happy to wait, although sods law will wait until any offer is gone before my machine goes kaput....but it's at least 10yrs old so not doing too bad really...cleaning the 'reserve ink tank' is next job!


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 9, 2014)

I picked up a Pro100 for US$100 (after rebate) a couple of months ago and while it's not a top of the line printer, it's very good and makes great prints on glossy and luster papers. The matte papers aren't bad, but aren't quite as good as Canon's other printers. The printer driver / software is excellent, color matching is very good, and I've sold about a dozen 8x10 prints. If you can plan to print a lot (more than 10 or so large prints a month), it's not a good investment in terms of ink cost, but if you can get a good price (as I did), it's certainly nice to have around.


----------



## AmazonOfExeter (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your experiences - it seemed a good deal but the UK/USA price difference is a bit shocking at times! 
I had been leaning towards the Pro1 in general, my sales tend to vary - mainly at odd times at craft fairs so when I do sell then I need more, but the s9000 has been acting as my all purpose printer up till now. 
Which papers do you use - Canons own or other brands?
Many thanks!


----------

